# Wyndham Great Smokies



## lyndah38 (Jan 7, 2014)

Family can travel any weekend between now and 2/21.  We are family of 5 seeking a 2 bedroom.  We really only desire this location due to the waterpark.
TIA


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jan 7, 2014)

PM and Email sent. Thanks


----------



## rsnash (Jan 7, 2014)

What is the code for this resort? I don't see it listed on the TUG Resort Database. The resort is there, but not the exchange company code and I don't see it on II.

I sent you an email too.


----------



## PBR7 (Jan 7, 2014)

I sent you an email reply on Jan-7 and a follow-up on Jan-8.  Thank you!


----------



## lyndah38 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Travels plan have changed- no longer needed*

Thank you to all who responded, our travel plans have changed and we are no longer able to travel to this resort this winter.


----------

